# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Çfare perfiton shqiperia nga antarsimi ne NATO?

## toni007

Duke degjuar mediat shqiptare hyrja jone ne nato shifet si je arritje e madhe...
Si mendoni çfar perfiton shteti yne realishte nga anetarsimi ?
Eshte zgjedja e duhur per shqiperine?
Apo eshte thjeshte nje tullumbac e fryre para sgjedhjeve te ardhshme !!!

----------


## veris

Kur nuk arin ta kuptosh vete eshte e kote te llodhesh me ty o Toni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bnik

Problemi eshte me kompleks dhe eshte si 1 thik me dy presa per shqiptaret , pasi ishte pikerisht kjo NATO qe bombardoi ish-jugosllavine dhe i dha mundesi shqiptarve te Kosoves te kene te ashtuquajturin shtet te tyren!!
Them te ashtequajturin pasi akoma shteti i kosoves nuk eshte i pavarur dhe i lire, madje ajo qe egziston sot ne Kosove mund ta quash shume mire 1 sundim i ri modern nga ana e multimiliardierve hebrenj (ashkenazi jews and kahazars)... pra jemi akoma ne vend numero!!

Dhe nga ana tjeter ky "favor" i çlirimit te shqiptareve nga zgjedha serbe do u kushtoje shume shtrenjt shqiptareve si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne trojet e tjera pasi çdo vendim i qeverive ne lidhje me trojet e veta do jet nen kontrollin e NATOS dhe do varet nga vendimet e NATOS !!

Nato eshte nje ushtri private e fuqive te medha elitare boterore, qe fshieht nen petkun e demokracise dhe alenacave midis shteteve gjoja sovrane!! Shqipria me hyrjen en NATO ka firmosur mandatin e skllaverise se saj, pra eshte kthyer serisht mish per top ne sherbim te elitave boterore dhe nevojave te tyre !!
Do preferoja nje Shqiperi neutrale, te paperzier ne pislliqe bizneshesh luftrash dhe armesh siç jane suedia per shembull, irlanda, zvicera, shtetet e vogla te franca zone: litenshteini, montecarlo, san marino, etj pra parajsat fiskale qe luftrat nuk i prekin kurre pasi ne kete menyre do kishte perfituar me shume sesa brenda Natos!

----------


## Izadora

asnje gje te madhe ,thjeshte nje skllav me shume ne luften amerikane.

Ne ceremorin qe u zhvillua 
vetem Obama hypi ne makin personale(qofsha gabur)
te tjeret ne autobus i hypen :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

Ta gezojne Nato-n, "ATA" te poshtersive te padukshme!
Në gjithe qytetet e Shqiperise, jane ngritur flamujt e NATO-s dhe çuditerisht shqiponja jone dykrenare eshte bere blu. Flamuri shqiptar, nuk po duket gjekundi. Ne gjithe sheshet e Shqiperise, shpenzime marramendese gjoja per NATON-n, realisht fushate dhe herezi, per te mbajtur pushtetin e klikes se tyre, te shtrire si metastaza kanceri ne gjithe Shqiperine. Banderola gjigande, fasada e flamuj, koncerte dhe brroçkulla pa fund !
 Dhe themi pse ka krize ?
REALISHT, NE JEMI DESHMITARET E LIRISE SE "ATYRE" DHE, TE LIRISE SE VERTETE, NE KRIZE !
Gjithashtu s'ka asnje lloje transparence, se ç'paguan Shqiperia, veç alibirave dhe retorikës bajate...
Ndoshta, do ishte mire qe kjo dite "e madhe", te ishte 7 prilli 2009 !!!

THJESHTE, PO PROVOJME TE JETOJME DUKE SHITUR BURRERINE E TE PAREVE TANE !

----------


## digital

Sigurisht qe Shqiperia perfiton shume nga kjo hyrje. Sigurisht qe do jemi me te sigurt perkrah vendeve me te zhvilluara te botes. Sigurisht qe tani do te na shikojne me nje tjeter sy. 

Por menyra primitive me te cilen ne po e perjetojme kete gje eshte per te ardhur keq. Une nuk mund ta pranoj kurre se ngjarja me e rendesishme pas Pavaresise na qenka hyrja ne Nato. A nuk ishte vjet Pavaresia e Kosoves? Une nuk mund te jem kurre dakort me kete mendesi mediokre qe ne kemi, me kete kompleks inferioriteti qe na shoqeron ne keto gjera. Shikoni pak ne Kroaci: Kush po gezon atje? Kush po harxhon miliona Euro per ti mbushur mendjen popullit se hyrja ne NATO do te na beje te hame me luge floriri (dhe kjo per meriten e vetem nje personi !?!?!?!)

NATO eshte nje organizate e rendesishme dhe eshte nje gje shume e mire qe jemi anetare te saj. Por le te mos i bejme petullat me uje...

----------


## zerbina

Une them se hyrja ne NATO este ngjarja me rendesishme e historise moderne shqiptare.
Hiqet perfundimisht stresi i afirmimit dhe i ruajtjes se kufijve shqiptare.
Nuk do perceptohen dhe lejohen me grushte shteti apo budallalleqe te tipit te 97-es.
Bota e perparuar do jete me e lidhur dhe e ndergjegjesuar me Shqiperine dhe problemet e saj.
Do zhvillohet me hov infrastruktura rrugore pasi NATO do rruge qe te lidhi vendet e saj anetare dhe rruge qe cojne drejt vendeve jo-anetare.
Shqiperia merr rol drejtues ne rajon ,duke qene e favorizuar ne marredheniet me Maqedonine dhe Malin e Zi.
Do kete perfitime direkte si vend i NATO-s si lehtesira nga shtetet anetare.
Do jemi me afer BE-se.
Do krijoje atmosferen e duhur per investime te huaja.
Do siguroje mbarevajtjen e demokracise.

----------


## digital

> Une them se hyrja ne NATO este ngjarja me rendesishme e historise moderne shqiptare.


*Hiqet perfundimisht stresi i afirmimit dhe i ruajtjes se kufijve shqiptare.* 
Kjo eshte e vertete. Megjithate nuk mendoj se ky problem perbente nje stress kaq te madh sa e pershkruan ti.

*Nuk do perceptohen dhe lejohen me grushte shteti apo budallalleqe te tipit te 97-es.*
Jam dakort edhe per kete (megjithese e shikoj ne nje kendveshtrim tjeter). Jam i bindur se NATO nuk do te lejoje qe ne nje vend anetar te zhvillohen ngjarje te tilla qe e shpune Shqiperine ne 97.

*Bota e perparuar do jete me e lidhur dhe e ndergjegjesuar me Shqiperine dhe problemet e saj.*
Shume e vertete

*Do zhvillohet me hov infrastruktura rrugore pasi NATO do rruge qe te lidhi vendet e saj anetare dhe rruge qe cojne drejt vendeve jo-anetare.*
Kam pershtypjen se ketu gabohesh pak. NATO nuk ben rruge dhe nuk eshte marre ndonjehere me rruge. Neve na eshte krijuar kjo ide sepse rruget tona kryesore na i ka bere ushtria Italiane. Me hyrjen ne NATO shteti do shpenzoje me shume leke, jo e kunderta.

*Shqiperia merr rol drejtues ne rajon ,duke qene e favorizuar ne marredheniet me Maqedonine dhe Malin e Zi.*
Rolin drejtues ne Rajon nuk e kemi patur ndonjehere dhe nuk ka qene NATO arsyeja e kesaj. Nuk mendoj se do jemi ndonjehere aq "trima" qe te bejme ate qe beri Greqia Maqedonise. Kjo per nje kompleks inferioriteti qe kemi dhe qe do duhet te kaloje shume kohe dhe ta heqim.

*Do kete perfitime direkte si vend i NATO-s si lehtesira nga shtetet anetare.*
Nuk e di se per cfare e ke fjalen konkretisht. Nese e ke fjalen ekonomikisht sic e thashe me lart ne do shpenzojme me teper. Nese e ke fjalen per qarkullimin e lire pa viza, te gjithe e dime se keto jane procese te ndara nga njeri - tjetri.

*Do jemi me afer BE-se.*
Shume e vertete. Por jo ne BE ama, sic po perpiqet te jepet ideja lart e poshte.

*Do krijoje atmosferen e duhur per investime te huaja.*
Shume e vertete, madje personalisht mendoj se ky eshte nje nga avantazhet me te medha qe do kemi nga kjo gje. Biznesmenet do te ndihen me te sigurt per te ardhur ne Shqiperi e per te investuar. Ajo cka mund te vazhdoje te jete problem eshte shteti ligjor dhe ceshtja e pazgjidhur e pronave.

*Do siguroje mbarevajtjen e demokracise.*
Te shpresojme se politikanet tane do te ndihen me te pergjegjshem dhe do te kene "me shume frike" qe te bejne gabimet e pafalshme pa te cilat do te kishim hyre ne NATO qysh para shume kohesh.

----------


## albprofiler

> Problemi eshte me kompleks dhe eshte si 1 thik me dy presa per shqiptaret , pasi ishte pikerisht kjo NATO qe bombardoi ish-jugosllavine dhe i dha mundesi shqiptarve te Kosoves te kene te ashtuquajturin shtet te tyren!!
> Them te ashtequajturin pasi akoma shteti i kosoves nuk eshte i pavarur dhe i lire, madje ajo qe egziston sot ne Kosove mund ta quash shume mire 1 sundim i ri modern nga ana e multimiliardierve hebrenj (ashkenazi jews and kahazars)... pra jemi akoma ne vend numero!!
> 
> Dhe nga ana tjeter ky "favor" i çlirimit te shqiptareve nga zgjedha serbe do u kushtoje shume shtrenjt shqiptareve si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne trojet e tjera pasi çdo vendim i qeverive ne lidhje me trojet e veta do jet nen kontrollin e NATOS dhe do varet nga vendimet e NATOS !!
> 
> Nato eshte nje ushtri private e fuqive te medha elitare boterore, qe fshieht nen petkun e demokracise dhe alenacave midis shteteve gjoja sovrane!! Shqipria me hyrjen en NATO ka firmosur mandatin e skllaverise se saj, pra eshte kthyer serisht mish per top ne sherbim te elitave boterore dhe nevojave te tyre !!
> Do preferoja nje Shqiperi neutrale, te paperzier ne pislliqe bizneshesh luftrash dhe armesh siç jane suedia per shembull, irlanda, zvicera, shtetet e vogla te franca zone: litenshteini, montecarlo, san marino, etj pra parajsat fiskale qe luftrat nuk i prekin kurre pasi ne kete menyre do kishte perfituar me shume sesa brenda Natos!


Na trego pra se ku me hy ne Shqiptaret , a mos duhet te hyjme ne aleanca me kinen , rusin apo indine.

Mos po te duken ty vendet e tjera te botes se mund te gjejm dikund diçka me te mire me demokratike dhe favorizuese te drejtave dhe lirive tona .

Edhe une pajtohem se ka grupe te ndryshme qe influencojn Naton dhe shume shtete tjera neper bote por per ne si Shqiptare zgjidhja ma e mire eshte kjo.

Nuk pajtohem asnjehere me asnje diktature , mashtrim , mbytje te njerezve te pafajshem etj etj krime nga cilado ane qe vijn , por mos te harrojm se shpeshhere duhet te zgjedhim nje te keqe me te vogel .

Ne qofte se njerezit duan ta ndryshojn boten per se mbari duhet te gjithe te marrin pjese ne te dhe jo te krijohen superfuqi ne te kater anet e saj.

Edhe ata qe mundohen te rrine anash (kundershtaret) me siguri se i kane padronet e tyre (klanet sekrete) dhe keshtu i sherbejn nje konspiracioni me te madh.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Pak nga pak do te filloje dhe lufta ne Pakistan.

Te bahen gadi ushtaret Shqiptare te shkojne dhe te vdesin duke luftuar per te kapur "Binladenin" Pakistanez, se ai Afganistanas me duket se ka fituar azil politik ne US.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ne radhet te pare dua te pershendes Anetaresimin e Shqiperise ne NATO. Dita e 4 Prillit, ishte nje dite qe pritej qe prej 18 vitesh nga te gjithe Shqiptaret. Ne çastin kur studentet ngriten krye kundra Komunizmit, ne parullat e tyre lexohej: "E duam Shqiperine si gjith Europa". Dhe, data 4 Prill e vitit 2009 plotesoi nje enderr te tyren. Plotesoi endrren jo vetem te atyre studentave, por dhe te te gjithe Shqiptareve te tjere. Por, kjo eshte vetem nje nga endrrat, pasi kemi dhe shume pune per te bere drejt integrimit te plote ne strukturat Euro-Atlantike. Perpara na pret sfida e Anterasimit ne BE. Megjithate, tani po jap dhe disa mendime te miat mbi perfitimet e Shqiperise pas anetaresimit ne NATO.

Pike se pari, ky anetaresim ne NATO tregon qe ne kemi bere nje pune te mire ne reformat brenda vendit tone, si ne anen ushtarake, ekonomike edhe politike gjithashtu, pasi pa plotesimin e ketyre kushteve, nuk do te mund te ishim bere anetare te NATO-s. Pra, jemi rritur ekonomikisht, politikisht dhe ushtarakisht. 

Se dyti, Shqiperia tani nuk shikohet me si nje vend i vogel, diku ne nje cep te ballkanit. Tani Shqiperia eshte nje nga 28 vendet me me reputacion ne Europe e me gjere. Pra, kemi fituar reputacion dhe respekt nga vendet e tjera.

Se treti, Shqiperia tani eshte nje vend me i sigurt si per qytetaret e saj, ashtu dhe per personat qe vijne ne Shqiperi nga vende te huaja, per qellime te ndryshme te tyre.

Se katerti, Shqiperia do te kete perfitime nga ana ekonomike, pasi tani Investitoret e huaj jane me te sigurt per investimet e tyre. Ata jane me te sigurt te investojne ne nje vend ne zhvillim i cili eshte dhe anetar i Aleances me te fuqishme Ushtarako-Politike.

Se pesti, do te perfitojme shume nga ana politike. Do te jemi nje vend me i rendesishem ne rajonin tone, dhe nese politikanet tane si dhe diplomacia Shqiptare do te dine si te menaxhojne situata te ndryshme, mendoj se do te behemi nje nga vendet me me influence ne rajon nga ana Politike e Diplomatike.

Se pesti, do jemi me afer BE. Do jemi me afer BE, pasi standartet e demokracise dhe shtetit ligjor do te respektohen me shume tani qe jemi nje vend anetar i NATO. Politikanet duan apo nuk duan, ose do te ndergjegjesohen per pergjegjesite qe mbajne per kete vend, ose do te terhiqen nga politika.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Ketu ka vertet ca mendime rrumpalle qe te hapin barkun. Nuk e kuptoj si mund te kete shqiptare kaq gomere qe flasin sikur sapo kane zbritur nga Marsi. Njeri flet per shqiperi neutrale, tjetri flet per "poshtersi te padukshme", njera e quan veten "skllav" te NATO-s.

Nqs nuk e doni influencen e NATOs, do keni influencen e Serbit, se pa NATO-n Serbia e merr Kosoven me policet e trafikut per nje fundjave. Dhe e pame shume mire sesa luftojne shqiptaret ne 1999. UCK mezi arriti 20,000 ushtare, kur burra te afte per lufte ne Kosove ishin 500,000.

Nqs nuk doni influencen e NATO-s te vjen Greku apo Rusi e aplikon ai "drejtesine" dhe influencen e tij, mqs juve kjo e NATOs iu duket skllaveruese. 

Shqiperia ka precenente historike te pakundershtueshem qe thone se ne si komb pa nje aleat te madh e te fuqishem nuk mbijetojme dot. Ushtria jone eshte per faqe te zeze, po ashtu edhe ekonomia dhe vetqeverisja. Shqiptaret kane 100 vjet qe e provojne se nuk qeverisin dot veten ne begati dhe mireqenie, le me pastaj te ndertojne ushtri te rregullt dhe serioze (ndoshta Hoxha beri pak perpara ne keta aspekt, por jo mjaftueshem). 

Shqiptaret vetem 12 vjet me pare iu desh te mernin ushtare te huaj te mbanin rendin dhe qetesine se vet nuk e mbanin dot..... dhe ca rrumpalla ketu me keto mendimet e tyre filo-bolshevike qe nuk i gjen ne fakt as ne stepat me te humbura te Siberise, te vijne e te flasin per djallezine e perendimit dhe skllaverimin qe na pret prej tyre.

Oj LOPE, aleanca ka detyrime, jo skllaverime. Me aleatet do shkosh ne lufte dhe do vritesh ashtu si do ndihmohesh ne dite te keqe. Kjo nuk eshte skllaveri por interes.  
Shqiptaret nuk mund ti forcojne pozitat e tyre ne rajon duke qene neutral, as indiferent dhe te pa-angazhuar...

....na hapet barkun me keto xhahillleqe qe flisni.

----------


## bnik

> Na trego pra se ku me hy ne Shqiptaret , a mos duhet te hyjme ne aleanca me kinen , rusin apo indine.
> 
> Mos po te duken ty vendet e tjera te botes se mund te gjejm dikund diçka me te mire me demokratike dhe favorizuese te drejtave dhe lirive tona .
> 
> Edhe une pajtohem se ka grupe te ndryshme qe influencojn Naton dhe shume shtete tjera neper bote por per ne si Shqiptare zgjidhja ma e mire eshte kjo.
> 
> Nuk pajtohem asnjehere me asnje diktature , mashtrim , mbytje te njerezve te pafajshem etj etj krime nga cilado ane qe vijn , por mos te harrojm se shpeshhere duhet te zgjedhim nje te keqe me te vogel .
> 
> Ne qofte se njerezit duan ta ndryshojn boten per se mbari duhet te gjithe te marrin pjese ne te dhe jo te krijohen superfuqi ne te kater anet e saj.
> ...


ME DUKET SE NUK DIKE TE LEXOKE SHQIP!!
 E kam shkruar te zeze ne te bardhe dhe po ta ripostoj serisht: "*Do preferoja nje Shqiperi neutrale, te paperzier ne pislliqe bizneshesh luftrash dhe armesh siç jane suedia per shembull, irlanda, zvicera, shtetet e vogla te franca zone: litenshteini, montecarlo, san marino, etj pra parajsat fiskale qe luftrat nuk i prekin kurre pasi ne kete menyre do kishte perfituar me shume sesa brenda Natos!"*

Pra s'ka nevoj shqiptari te hyj ne asnje  lloj aleance qe ta implikoj ne luftra dhe pozicione te pakendeshme (ushtarakisht, politikisht dhe ekonomkisht)!!
Per vet pozicionin qe Shqiperia ka  (midis perendimit dhe  lindjes) vetem Neutraliteti  ka per ti siguaruart mirqenie, zhvillim, perparim ekonomik, kulturor etj

Nese nuk e di se çfare jane franca zone shko dhe informohu, se jane shtetet me te fuqishme ekonomikisht dhe politikisht te botes qe nuk u hyn asnje gjemb ne kembe  nga asnje lloj lufte dhe kercenimi !! Shtetet e franca zone jane ato te administrojne paret dhe ekonomine  e gjith botes!! 
Injoranca eshte ves i budallenjve!!

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

JEMI PER TE QARE HALLE, NUK KEMI RESPEKT PER VETEN, KUR GEZOHEMI KAQ SHUME !

    Keto dashurite e medha, asnjehere nuk dalin te hajrit. Keshtu kemi bere, kur hyme ne traktarin e Varshaves, kur vinte Tito, Hrushove e Maocedun, kur thyenim duart per xhaxhi Enverin, kur e qanim per vdekjen e tij e pafund marrezira kolektive.
U mbushem sheshet ne '90-ten, pritem Bejker, Bush e sorollope. Herezi kolektive, e turpshme.
Servilizem, qe po na e ushqejne politikanet dhe gjithnje pritje per lemoshe nga te tjeret.
Pse? 
Realisht jemi te mire, nje popull pa pretendime, bujar e punetor, por te mos na vije keq, jemi te paditur. Me nje ndjenje kompleksi te inferioritetit, qe eshte ekstreme dhe e pafalshme. Tek, ky lloje shtrati, ka penetruar me dekada poltika, per qellimet e veta te ngushta. Teksa shprehim ne menyre frenetike, nje gezim te tille dhe behemi si ata kalamajt e lumtur pa shkak, kemi ofenduar veten dhe thellojme humbjen e individualitetit dhe identitetit tone kombetar. Dhe te tjeret, mos mendoni se kane per te na respektuar me shume, kur bejme keshtu si lafaraker.
Nato, nuk eshte zoti. Neser, dielli nuk do te lind ne anen tjeter, por perseri mbi Dajt.
... Na mbetet akoma shume per te krijuar ndergjegjen kombetare. Dhe kjo, per pasoje se ketu s'eshte as kapitalizem e as komunizem, veçse eshte krijuar nje elite mafioze ne sherbim te shoqerive shumekombshe, ne sherbim te kapitalit boteror.
Respekti per veten, per vendin, per Shqiperine, fillon nga historia e gjithsecilit, nga pasuria qe ka dhe nga kultura kombetare.
Keto s'jane moralizime, por jane qendrime shqiptarie, siç bejne edhe shume te tjere me shume se sa une. Per ta mbyllur dua te them: Jo me dashuri te madhe, se neser nuk i dihet, por dhe jo me urrejtje, se neser mund te jemi miq.
Me mire me kembe ne toke!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

as edhe nuk me interson shume cfare kan firuar ose humbur.....

----------


## Dorontina

> Une them se hyrja ne NATO este ngjarja me rendesishme e historise moderne shqiptare.
> Hiqet perfundimisht stresi i afirmimit dhe i ruajtjes se kufijve shqiptare.
> Nuk do perceptohen dhe lejohen me grushte shteti apo budallalleqe te tipit te 97-es.
> Bota e perparuar do jete me e lidhur dhe e ndergjegjesuar me Shqiperine dhe problemet e saj.
> Do zhvillohet me hov infrastruktura rrugore pasi NATO do rruge qe te lidhi vendet e saj anetare dhe rruge qe cojne drejt vendeve jo-anetare.
> Shqiperia merr rol drejtues ne rajon ,duke qene e favorizuar ne marredheniet me Maqedonine dhe Malin e Zi.
> Do kete perfitime direkte si vend i NATO-s si lehtesira nga shtetet anetare.
> Do jemi me afer BE-se.
> Do krijoje atmosferen e duhur per investime te huaja.
> Do siguroje mbarevajtjen e demokracise.


shum bukur keni spjegu skam qka shtoj pos tani ushtrija do behet profesion e jo pune gratis per shtetin.....

----------


## Izadora

> Ketu ka vertet ca mendime rrumpalle qe te hapin barkun. Nuk e kuptoj si mund te kete shqiptare kaq gomere qe flasin sikur sapo kane zbritur nga Marsi. Njeri flet per shqiperi neutrale, tjetri flet per "poshtersi te padukshme", njera e quan veten "skllav" te NATO-s.
> 
> Nqs nuk e doni influencen e NATOs, do keni influencen e Serbit, se pa NATO-n Serbia e merr Kosoven me policet e trafikut per nje fundjave. Dhe e pame shume mire sesa luftojne shqiptaret ne 1999. UCK mezi arriti 20,000 ushtare, kur burra te afte per lufte ne Kosove ishin 500,000.
> 
> Nqs nuk doni influencen e NATO-s te vjen Greku apo Rusi e aplikon ai "drejtesine" dhe influencen e tij, mqs juve kjo e NATOs iu duket skllaveruese. 
> 
> Shqiperia ka precenente historike te pakundershtueshem qe thone se ne si komb pa nje aleat te madh e te fuqishem nuk mbijetojme dot. Ushtria jone eshte per faqe te zeze, po ashtu edhe ekonomia dhe vetqeverisja. Shqiptaret kane 100 vjet qe e provojne se nuk qeverisin dot veten ne begati dhe mireqenie, le me pastaj te ndertojne ushtri te rregullt dhe serioze (ndoshta Hoxha beri pak perpara ne keta aspekt, por jo mjaftueshem). 
> 
> Shqiptaret vetem 12 vjet me pare iu desh te mernin ushtare te huaj te mbanin rendin dhe qetesine se vet nuk e mbanin dot..... dhe ca rrumpalla ketu me keto mendimet e tyre filo-bolshevike qe nuk i gjen ne fakt as ne stepat me te humbura te Siberise, te vijne e te flasin per djallezine e perendimit dhe skllaverimin qe na pret prej tyre.
> ...


Teorikisht jam me ty por praktikisht eshte dicka tjeter.
Shih pak demostrat qe zhvillohen kunder NATO--se nuk po hyjme ne hollsira

psh.Gjermanin asnji nuk po e sulmon ,por vetem shton numrin e ushtarve ne Afganistan :shkelje syri: 


ps.Tema eshte e lire te japi gjithsekush mendimin e vet,pak kujdes me ate fjalorin se kena HY ne NATO  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

> Keto dashurite e medha, asnjehere nuk dalin te hajrit. Keshtu kemi bere, kur hyme ne traktarin e Varshaves, kur vinte Tito, Hrushove e Maocedun, kur thyenim duart per xhaxhi Enverin, kur e qanim per vdekjen e tij e pafund marrezira kolektive.
> U mbushem sheshet ne '90-ten, pritem Bejker, Bush e sorollope. Herezi kolektive, e turpshme.
> Servilizem, qe po na e ushqejne politikanet dhe gjithnje pritje per lemoshe nga te tjeret.
> !



............. :buzeqeshje:  ka shum te verteta ketu....por historia asht e jona...e imponuar apo e punuar nga politikanet ton ................ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

aman kush degjon brar berishen tash

----------


## Apollyon

Hyrja ne NATO, na garanton nje siguri te madhe neve si shtet i vockel qe jemi. 

E para, hiqeni mendsh se dikush tjeter mund te shkele ne territorin shqiptar sic ka bere Greqia me vite me radhe duke zaptuar toka qe si takojne. Tani neve jemi ne gjendje tjua perplasim surratit  kujtdo  qe mundohet te cenoje nje cope toke shqiptare. 

E dyta, me hyrjen ne NATO pershpejtohet hyrja ne BE, gje e cila eshte nje + teper i madh per te gjith shqiptaret, sepse fundja do heqim qafe rradhet e gjata neper ambasada, edhe martesat e kota per nje pale letra te qelbura me ndonje plake te huaj apo obeze qe se merr dera. 

*E treta edhe me kryesorja, Vende te reja pune krijohen me ndertimin edhe rikonstruktimin e Aeroporteve edhe Porteve detare e shum gjera te tjera, pra mundesi pune per shum te papune ne Shqiperi (edhe numri eshte goxha i madh).*

Pra me hyrjen ne NATO, neve vetem te mira mund te kemi, nje shtet i vogel si neve e ka te nevojshme te kete perkrahjen e shteteve pjesmarrese ne NATO, zoteruesit e botes. Ndaj ju anti-Berishiane, futeni ne koke qe pjesmarrja jone ne NATO nuk eshte dicka e mire vetem per Berishen, por eshte dicka e mire per te gjith popullin Shqiptar. Nese keni inate me Saliun, atehere mos beni si grate e liga duke thene qe hyrja ne NATO eshte e kote ska cna duhet apo pse hyme, inatin qe keni me Berishen mbajeni pervete, vetem kujdes mos plasni nga inati se cfar sben vaki ne dite te sotme, mund edhe te plasni si tollumbac.

Urime te gjith Shqiptareve per nje dite te shenuar si kjo e sotmja, festimet kan nis ne sheshin Skenderbej, le te plase nga inati kushdo qe mundohet ti fuse shkopin nen rrota Shqiperise edhe ta ndaloje qe te behet pjese e Bashkimit Europian. Merita nuk eshte vetem e Qeverisjes se Sali Berishes, merita eshte e te gjith neve, e cdo institucioni Shqiptar qe ka dhene kontribut duke plotesuar normat per hyrjen ne NATO, edhe se shpejti ne BE. Edhe TURP ti vije kujtdo qe mundohet te hudhe balte mbi kte eveniment te madh per Shqiptaret, sepse kta jan te vetmit njerez qe kan deshire ta shohin Shqiperine si vend i braktisur edhe i urryer nga te gjithe.

Armiku ska cte na beje me, kaken te na haje.  (Filmat shqiptare te zgjerojne horizontin) LOL

Rrofte Shqiperia.

----------

